# Rhino, Ranger....or Bad Boy ?



## OconeeJim (Feb 2, 2007)

Which would you choose....I've never owned one, or any atv!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a Ranger, and sold it. It was awesome, went any where I wanted too. Even with 5 people, and 3 hogs on it. Will have another sometime in the near future.


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 2, 2007)

The Rhino is Twice the ATV that the Ranger is and both of them are 5 times what a Bad Boy Buggy is.
Of course, that is my own Personal Professional Opinion having owned, used or rode in all of the above mentioned ATV's. 
YMMV
Hogguide


----------



## CAL (Feb 2, 2007)

To me the Kabota is better than all the fore mentioned put together.Hydralic dump,power steering,hydrastatic transmission,locking differential to name a few.JMHO!


----------



## triple play (Feb 2, 2007)

Rhino by far.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 2, 2007)

Rhino! stay away from polaris. a bad boy is out of the question if you want to do anything other than ride around the yard


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 3, 2007)

both are good if you want to be able to put 3 people in the front and dont care much abou the width get a ranger. if you dont care about that and want more of an 4 wheeler type machine get the rhino.

on the kubota if you let your fut of the gas it will throw you foward with the hydorstatic transmission


----------



## Bruz (Feb 3, 2007)

Here we go:

I went through this just last year and spent month's going over them. I had 1 of each loaned to me by dealerships(Yes they will do that if you push....Except for BBB...They offered) These are my opinions based on memory only.

*BadBoyBuggy*

Pros
1)Quiet-Electrically Powered
2)It has 4 seats or a bed depending on what you need.
3)Torque-The thing will literally climb walls
4)Price-It comes with a roof and windshield which are extra with the others.

Cons
1)Electrically Powered-Limited Range if you are hunting in the boonies.
2)Controller over heats and takes about 15 minutes to get going again....Notenly if you are pulling a 600lb set of harrows.
3) Staight Axle

*Rhino 660*

Pros
1)Small-Easier to navigate between trees
2)Fast-660
3) Independent Rear Suspension

Cons
1)Small-2 Country Boys will fill up the front seats.
2)No true 4 wheel drive-Limited Slip in the rear and locking front.
3) No fuel injection so cold mornings can be a problem.

*Ranger XP 700EFI (I bought this one)
*
Pros
1) BIG - I can ride with 3 in the front seat.
2) EFI- It starts whenever I turn the key...The first time.
3) True 4 wheel drive
4) Largest Bed
5) Highest Ground Clearance
6) Fast 700
7) Enough torque to pull a 600lb set of harrows for my plots.
8) Independent Rear Suspension

Cons
1) It's BIG-Like having a little truck...but I haven't wanted to go anywhere yet that I didn't get to.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 3, 2007)

if you want a little truck look on gator trax boats website they have a neat little truck that is less than these machines and you get a cab with heat i dont know if it works but it looks cool


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 3, 2007)

Bruz said:


> Here we go:
> 
> I went through this just last year and spent month's going over them. I had 1 of each loaned to me by dealerships(Yes they will do that if you push....Except for BBB...They offered) These are my opinions based on memory only.
> 
> ...



I see you like the Ranger.

*Let me tell you about the Rhino*.

I used the Rhino in Kentucky for the past 2 deer seasons. One night last season, one of my hunters had shot a 240# 9 pointer about 15 minutes before dark. He was sitting in a ground blind on a powerline that runs into a soybean field. 
It had been raining ALL DAY, non stop and had been for the last 3 days. Everything was a sponge. To say that it was muddy would be an understatement. Where he shot the 9 pointer, was across a huge "hole" on the powerline.
It was a sheer cliff of about 35 feet straight down to the bottom. 
4 of us, grown men hopped into the Rhino to go retrieve this downed deer off of the powerline. Since the powerline was a no go, a trail had to be blazed around through the woods, across a rain swollen creek bottom, up the hill on the other side in order to come up on the powerline and then down the powerline to the dead deer.
It had been raining for three days, the Rhino hardly slipped in the muddy mess on the way to the deer. We got to the deer with NO Problems, loaded it up, turned around and headed back to the truck and trailer about 3/4 ths of a mile from the downed deer. The 3 riders (All Clients), added up the weight that we were carrying. 4 Grown men and a 240# Mature Whitetail Buck. We had over 1280# of Payload Plus the weight of the Rhino. They were amazed at the Rhino's performance.

Now, On to Bond Swamp. 
We first bought the Rhino to access private land within the Bond Swamp National  Wildlife refuge. After we cross the RR tracks, it is 1.1 miles of pure river bottom swampland to get to our property. There is No improved road and when the river gets only to 11 feet, you have to have a boat to access our property. The River litterally runs down the roadbed.
Even in the Hottest, driest summer, the road goes right down a slough and there is still water in the roadbed. It is 1.1 mile of 4 wheeling FUN to get to our property. Probably some of the best mud bogging to be found in the state. Anyone that has EVER been to Bond Swamp NWR would be able to testify to that fact.  
I have hauled over 100 Hogs, hunters and their gear out from back in that swamp without EVER getting stuck.
The Rhino has never let us down. 
I used it it Kentucky for 6 weeks straight back during the deer season last year, everyday. We have to move deer stands, feed stands, scout, haul hunters and their gear to and from over 50 stand locations on over 4500 acres of Farms in Western Kentucky.
Again, The Rhino has Never let us down. This ATV performs under the harshish conditions that you could EVER put any ATV through and comes out smelling like a rose.
I can't say enough about a Rhino.
Hogguide


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 3, 2007)

I gotta ask, Hogguide, where did you put 4 grown men and a 240 pound whitetail buck in a Rhino?  The bed of the Rhino is barely big enough for a small square bale of hay.

If you won't 4-wheeling fun, maybe the Rhino is what you want.  If you want a work-horse, the Ranger is a better way to go.

Aren't the Kubota's diesel powered?  With diesel engines, you get more maintenance woes.  We didn't have good luck with the diesel-powered Kawasaki Mule.  In addition, it was VERY loud.  By OSHA standards, hearing protection was required in the Mule while the engine was running.

The Snakeman


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 3, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> I gotta ask, Hogguide, where did you put 4 grown men and a 240 pound whitetail buck in a Rhino?  The bed of the Rhino is barely big enough for a small square bale of hay.
> 
> If you won't 4-wheeling fun, maybe the Rhino is what you want.  If you want a work-horse, the Ranger is a better way to go.
> 
> ...




2 in the seats, 2 holding on the roll bars, buck in the bed turned on his side. 
We had a regular powered mule before the Rhino. Not even in the same league.
Hogguide


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 3, 2007)

Hogguide said:


> We had a regular powered mule before the Rhino. Not even in the same league.
> Hogguide


I'll agree with the speed aspects.  Mules were not built for speed.  Not built for comfort, either.  But they are work-horses.  Not sure of payload or towing capacity against the Rhino, but you have to remember, there are several models of gas-powered Mules.

In my personal opinion, the Rhino and Ranger are too fast for their own good.  They aren't wide and stable enough to be safe at their top speed.  But then again, neither is my F-250.

The Snakeman


----------



## Bruz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hogguide said:


> 4 of us, grown men hopped into the Rhino to go retrieve this downed deer off of the powerline.



"Grown" is a realative term.....How about "Husky" Biscuit Eating Country Boys. I hunt with my brother and cousin...We are all about 6' 2" and 280++lbs. We all fit in the Ranger and the bed is used for equipment or luckily a deer....or two. I had the Rhino for a week and liked it a lot but it just wasn't much more than my Polaris Sportsman 500 that I had owned previously with a small bed. I did love the size for going through the woods but when I weighed all the factors involved I chose the Ranger. 

The great thing is that we have several fine choices depending on our individual need. 

Here's a couple of pics of my Ranger and the kids.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 3, 2007)

cpowel10 said:


> Rhino! stay away from polaris. a bad boy is out of the question if you want to do anything other than ride around the yard



Why, have you ever owned one? I did and the only reason I sold it was I never rode it till deer seasonI sat in the rhino and knew I didn't like the bucket seats, just not big enough.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 3, 2007)

cpowel10 said:


> Rhino! stay away from polaris. a bad boy is out of the question if you want to do anything other than ride around the yard



Obviously you haven't taken a BBB to the woods.....Am I right?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 3, 2007)

The only one I have owned is a Ranger and it is awesome.  We have some pretty bad spots in our lease in Georgia and it takes 'em all in stride.  If I want to go off in the woods (between trees) I'll hop on my buddy's Big Red 3-wheeler.  I can't tell you how much me and my family love our Ranger!  I have about 150 hours on mine and haven't had a lick of trouble out of it yet.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 3, 2007)

*sasauge wagon*

Here's my pick, bought this in 2002 and have never looked back.
 My buddy bought a Rhino and yea it has it's good points, but it's easy to  tip over and won't haul or tow anything close to what the ranger will do.
 2 years ago we where hunting hogs in south Ga and at the end of the day came out of the swamp and had to put our feet on the dash because of the water we where going thru.  Payload  was 5 hogs ranging from 130# to 326# and 3 wet and tired hunters in the front.
 I have a winch on the front and have only had to pull cable one time when I got hung up on a stump in the swamp.
 just my .02cents worth


----------



## OconeeJim (Feb 4, 2007)

*Thanks All - Good Discussion*

HogGuide....I'll PM you about W. KY too.  Jim


----------



## duckman31822 (Feb 4, 2007)

*GO RHINO*

ive had since june and it has never let me down.. its been stuck once and that was to try out my new winch.. i had no business being where i was but i fig id try it..contary to bruz reply the rhino is fully locked in the rear. when the front is locked in it does supply "true 4 wheel drive". it is hard to steer on hard ground when the front is locked in but it shouldnt even be locked in on hard ground. the bad boy is the quietest for sure. kubota = heavy. sure it will pull a house but it wont go near where the rest of them will. plus the top speed of the kubota is about half of the rhino and ranger. i think the rhino rides better and is faster but the ranger has more room and hauls more. both are excellent machines. the choice is tough. ive rode everything but the bad boy and i picked the rhino.  good luck in your decision

06 rhino 660
scary fast cdi module
ramsey 5000 lb winch
k&n filter and jet kit 
27" itp mud lites
custom dipped MAX-4 plastic


----------



## carabrook (Feb 5, 2007)

Rhino, had one for two years now, hauls wood, goes anywhere I want to go, and has lots of ground clearance.


----------



## oshi (Feb 5, 2007)

I got a Rhino.....  I smoked by buddies 500 ranger.. but the 700 xp is a different story... I liked them both but was sold on the Rhino after I watched the video between the 2 on Polaris' and Yamaha's website.  

It is a mule that is for sure.. I can load it with a 100 pound, 16 foot aluminum canoe on top, 40 quart cooler, all my fishing gear and run 2 miles to private ponds, and rivers and nothing stops it......  

oshi


----------



## mossyhorn (Feb 5, 2007)

*how about Boarhawg*

i know you guys never heard of it but beware there is a new dawg in the market. it comes with electric dump, winch, brush guard and aluminum wheels all standard. runs 35 mph. price is $4995. if interested go to unique custom carts.com.


----------



## kilingtime&game (Feb 6, 2007)

Kabota: Built like a tank, diesel, slow and rough, it's basicly a tractor and will last forever.
Rhino: Fast, agile, rides like a atv.
Bad Boy: Slient but unproven track record.
Polaris: I have heard of more general problems with polaris than any other brand. I have never personly owned one it's just what I have heard peolple say who have.(polaris owners don't take offence, it's just an opinion)
I favor honda but they don't make a side by side.

Note: I stuck a Rhino in some boggy mud that a atv went through easily. They (all side by sides) do not go in boggy mud as well as 4wheelers, it's simply a weight thing, however, they climb and pull like a champ.

If you want a side by side that is fast and rides like a atv the rhino is going to be hard to beat.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## maconducks (Feb 6, 2007)

Own a badboy and it will do more than ride in the yard....


----------



## deadend (Feb 6, 2007)

A Rhino will hold everything pictured in this photo plus a puppy and a cooler.  For real.


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 6, 2007)

deadend said:


> A Rhino will hold everything pictured in this photo plus a puppy and a cooler.  For real.


Not by design, and not safely.  For real.  

The Snakeman


----------



## deadend (Feb 6, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Not by design, and not safely.  For real.
> 
> The Snakeman



Professional drivers on a closed course.  Do not attempt.


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 7, 2007)

deadend said:


> Professional drivers on a closed course.  Do not attempt.


    

The Snakeman


----------



## Grover Willis (Feb 13, 2007)

This beats them all!


----------



## lionhunter18 (Mar 15, 2009)

my personal opinion would half to be the rhino i own a 400 cattle ranch and own hounds and it dont matter if im in a foot of snow mud boggin or running down a calf out in the range my new rhino 700 efi is the way to go


----------



## letsemwalk (Mar 15, 2009)

go for the pug badlands


----------



## irocz2u (Mar 17, 2009)

i go with any  that has  gas  or  decile    couse  if the  batterys  die  in the woods  you  stuck


----------



## psmith717 (Apr 1, 2009)

got this one for sale, pm me for info


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Apr 1, 2009)

i like the Polaris Razr. But im more into sport riding too. Those things go about 55mph or so i believe


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 10, 2009)

*You can't beat a RZR*

I know you are looking for something for hauling, but the RZR will haul butt and a decent amount of stuff too. I've enjoyed mine.


----------



## jkpell (Apr 20, 2009)

we have a Ranger at work and it does everything we want and more.  

My question is, can you get a tag for one of these and drive it on the street?  You can in AZ and me and some friends have been "talking" about this for sometime and we have no answers.  I think they should be able to as you can tag a motorcycle, rail buggy, etc why not a Ranger, search craigslist for a dune buggy and see what $400 will get you.  I can tag a car made of 6 different "things" but not a Ranger?  The "friends" say that because it is designed for off-road use it can not have a tag.  Well Dual Sport motorcycles are tagged, I will add blinkers to the Ranger and have the same thing?

If anyone has thoughts or suggestions I would love to hear them!


----------

